# QSI/GWire Decoder/NCE GWire CAB/AR Mikado: Throttle/Decoder Not Responding (Format Corrected))



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

*QSI/GWire Decoder/NCE GWire CAB/AR Mikado: Throttle/Decoder Not Responding (Format Corrected))*

This thread is a re-type of my prior thread to correct formatting errors. [/b] I have installed a QSI Sound Board/GWire Decoder in a Aristo Mikado Loco, running100% battery... note, no track power. The battery setup is in a box car trailing the tender, using a RCS battery installation kit (BIK).

*Problem: GWire Decoder does not respond to the NEC throttle. *









Based on a thread in June, regarding R/C systems, decoders, throttles, etc., I decided to convert my AR TE system to GWire Decoder and NEC Throttle with QSI sound in a AR Mikado. All electronics are new, bought from EMW. Jonathan programmed 'steam' into the QSI prior to shipping. 


During the wiring process, I read and used Greg Elmassian's instructions (from QSI website) for a QSI Decoder Install in a AR Mikado. I found these instructions extremely helpful since I am running 100% battery.


The following installs were made:
[*]QSI Aristo sound board on the the AR Mikado loco board two connectors; plugged in easily.[*]Extended the speaker from the loco to the speaker in the tender (definitely, not as clean a connection as Greg's instructions).[*]GWire decoder with flat wire to QSI, connected correctly per the 1-page instructions. *On the receiver, the black side of the cable is towards the PCB (down) and the side with the contacts is up, away from the PCB. On the QSI board, the black side of the cable is towards the middle of the board, and the side with the contacts is towards the edge of the board.* Decoder address switch set a '0' (default).[*]Battery Install Kit (BIK) in box car with Li-Ion batteries. Kit includes On-off switch, charge jack, fuse, rf chokes, and LED 'ON' indicator.[/list]On my work table (not on metal tracks), I turned the system on with the loco/tender/battery car connected. Sound came on without the NEC throttle on. At this time, I had not programmed the throttle at all.


I turned the throttle on by following instructions on pg 2 of the 'GWire reference Manual' to setup the first loco. Instructions said that the channel was set at '0'. Throttle had no control of the train. I turned the switch in battery car 'OFF'. I found that I had to wait about 10 minutes before the system would turn on (wheels moving, sound, lights, etc.)


I put the train on the track. The system would not turn on. (*Note: track was not connected to power)* The loco and tender feed to loco were not getting power from the battery car. After studying Greg's instructions, I de-soldered the track pickup wires from the wheels on the tender. This worked; loco received power once the tender track pickup wires were disconnected! For whatever reason, the tender, on metal tracks ,(*Note: track was not connected to power)* , was shorting the circuit.


*However, the decoder/loco still did not respond to the NEC throttle.*









I tried this several times over 2-3 days and got the same thing described above. It was consistent in not working. I literally would have a 'runaway' train once the battery kit was tuned on.


I am new to DCC with no prior experience. I was hoping I'd be operating a loco with GWire control in less than 10 minutes (per the instructions), and I failed. I intend to get into DCC programming, but I need help to get past this first step.


I would appreciate the forum's help in solving this problem. Thanks, you have been exrtemely helpful in he past.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: QSI/GWire Decoder/NCE GWire CAB/AR Mikado: Throttle/Decoder Not Responding (Format Corrected))*

Ahh. I just responded to your original thread... see my response... I think it's just a reversed cable in one of the 2 sockets for the ribbon cable connecting the QSI to the Gwire receiver. 

Greg


----------

